# Question avant achat d'un iPad



## fhmayn (2 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite acheter un iPad mais je n'arrive pas à trouver réponse à certaines de mes questions.
Peut être pourrez vous m'aider.
Outre l'utilisation de "loisir", je souhaite pouvoir me servir de la tablette pour :
- Me connecter à distance à mon ordinateur professionnel (PC windows xp) via "Connexion bureau à distance" (IP Fixe)
- Toujours à distance pouvoir éditer un document (word/excel) (de simples petites modifications, pas une saisie complète) et pouvoir imprimer sur l'imprimante distante.
- Toujours à distance pouvoir envoyer des mails (avec les documents sus cités en PJ) et des fax.

Question supplémentaire : il est bien possible de connecter un clavier pour faciliter la saisie non ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## MacFly3 (2 Mai 2012)

Salut,

Pour répondre à ta question, il y a l'application splashtop sur l'app store qui te permet d'avoir ton écran d'ordinateur sur iPad. Pas essayé sur windows (marche à merveille avec lion: plus besoin de se lever du canapé  ) mais il me semble que c'est compatible, à vérifier!


----------



## Tosay (2 Mai 2012)

fhmayn a dit:


> Question supplémentaire : il est bien possible de connecter un clavier pour faciliter la saisie non ?


oui oui c'est possible !

Désolé mais c'est la seule réponse que je peux apporter


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Mai 2012)

fhmayn a dit:


> Outre l'utilisation de "loisir", je souhaite pouvoir me servir de la tablette pour :
> - Me connecter à distance à mon ordinateur professionnel (PC windows xp) via "Connexion bureau à distance" (IP Fixe)




J'utilise le logiciel LogMein qui fait des miracles... Vraiment simple (sur mac en tout cas) et très utile...



fhmayn a dit:


> - Toujours à distance pouvoir éditer un document (word/excel) (de simples petites modifications, pas une saisie complète) et pouvoir imprimer sur l'imprimante distante.



Si tu es sur le même réseau que ton imprimante, pas de soucis... Sinon, je pense que c'est plus compliqué...



fhmayn a dit:


> - Toujours à distance pouvoir envoyer des mails (avec les documents sus cités en PJ) et des fax.


Pour les mails pas de soucis, tant que tu as une connexions internet (wifi ou 3G). Pour les faxes je pense qu'il doit y avoir une application pour ça, mais la je sèche...




fhmayn a dit:


> Question supplémentaire : il est bien possible de connecter un clavier pour faciliter la saisie non ?



Oui, mais je trouve ça inutile... Le clavier de l'ipad, une fois maitriser, et très agréable... je travaille plus vite avec qu'avec mon macbook...


----------

